# UHMW table top



## newbie1 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am in the process of designing my first router table. Wondering if 1/8" UHMW is a suitable covering over MDF or plywood for a table surface? Plan on using a Freud SH-5 fence and probably replacing the fence coverings with thicker UHMW also. What adhesive could I use for the table covering, or would I have to screw and countersink? I found a couple sources for affordable UHMW sheeting, any other recommendations? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## newbie1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry, my questions were answered as soon as I reloaded this site, from an earlier thread. I like this forum tho.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi newbie1

1/8" is a bit thin,, almost nothing with stick to UHMW ,I use 1/4" thick white plastic and it worked out well, I used some of the great 3M spray on glue to hold it in place.. see link below.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

=====


newbie1 said:


> I am in the process of designing my first router table. Wondering if 1/8" UHMW is a suitable covering over MDF or plywood for a table surface? Plan on using a Freud SH-5 fence and probably replacing the fence coverings with thicker UHMW also. What adhesive could I use for the table covering, or would I have to screw and countersink? I found a couple sources for affordable UHMW sheeting, any other recommendations? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Eric Nelson (Jul 19, 2005)

*UHMW Suppliers*

Garland Manufacturing -- in Maine


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

High pressure plastic laminate like Formica or Laminex brands on top and bottom surfaces of your table top is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

You would really regret using UHMW shortly after your 1st use on a work table.
It mars and cuts easily. at current costs for the stuff in a go0d thickness ( 3/4 - 1/2" ) I wouldn't try it. Stick to using that stuff for jig material, or miter sliding rails.1


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just spread furniture paste wax on the MDF surface. That's all you need to do to it. Of course, if you want to put laminate on it, go for it.
UHMW is a bad choice.


----------

